# Placement of Choir in Score



## nncortes

Hello
I am interested in where the correct placement of a choir is in an orchestral score. I would think:

Woodwinds
Brass/Perc
Choir
Strings

But in many scores, I see:

Woodwinds
Brass/Perc
Violin I
Violin II
Viola
Soprano
Alto
Tenor
Bass
Cello
Bass

What would be the reason for this?
Thanks


----------



## Norse

It's mentioned briefly in a book I have about score reading as a tradition from the Baroque where they kept the bass voices down at the bottom together with the basso continuo. As instrumentation evolved, I guess it stayed that way with strings specifically while e.g. the bassoon got lumped in with the rest of the woodwinds.


----------



## Rhombic

I personally prefer it between brass and strings, and I have seen it like that quite a few times. While historically meaningful, the second way is nowadays more of a hassle for the conductor...


----------

